# First try at long exposure night shot



## hower610 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am toying with long exposure night shots. How is this for my first attempt.


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you use a tripod? The exposure was not long enough.


----------



## Big (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I was expecting to see a shot from a 1 hour exposure but only see a 1/4th? maybe... Slow down to something like 30 seconds and I think it would look sweet possibly.


----------

